# Inbetriebnahmezeiten reduzieren



## Gerri3d (26 Juli 2022)

Hallo,
welche Strategien gibt es in euren Unternehmen um die IBS so kurz als möglich zu halten
(prof. PM, Standardisierung von Bausteinen, Remote Zugriff..)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Juli 2022)

Gerri3d schrieb:


> welche Strategien gibt es in euren Unternehmen um die IBS so kurz als möglich zu halten


Gute Vorbereitung ist alles.
Und natürlich gute Arbeitskollegen.


----------



## zako (26 Juli 2022)

Das Thema könnte man auch in der Rubrik  "Stammtisch" diskutieren.
Ich sollte mal einen Servoantrieb optimieren. Auf der Anlage angekommen erklärte mir der Kunde dass die Geberleitung nächste Woche  von einem Kollegen mitgebracht wird...


----------



## Gleichstromer (26 Juli 2022)

Wir setzen früher an und berücksichtigen schon die Kunden bei der Auswahl der Strategie.
In bestimmten Fällen (s.u.) kommt mittlerweile die Hasenfuß-Strategie zum Einsatz, da wir keine Remote-Access-Ready-To-Use-I4.0-Cloud-Application für diese Use-Cases finden können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2022)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Wir setzen früher an und berücksichtigen schon die Kunden bei der Auswahl der Strategie.
> In bestimmten Fällen (s.u.) kommt mittlerweile die Hasenfuß-Strategie zum Einsatz, da wir keine Remote-Access-Ready-To-Use-I4.0-Cloud-Application für diese Use-Cases finden können.


Deine Bilder finde ich aber jetzt nicht so schlimm, ein Luftschlauch wirkt da wunder.


----------



## Gleichstromer (26 Juli 2022)

Hach, Luftschlauch .... träum .... du bist aber ganz schön verwöhnt.


----------



## ducati (26 Juli 2022)

Gerri3d schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welche Strategien gibt es in euren Unternehmen um die IBS so kurz als möglich zu halten
> (prof. PM, Standardisierung von Bausteinen, Remote Zugriff..)


Bei der Inbetriebnahme gilt halt Murphys Gesetz. Alles was schief gehen kann geht auch schief. D.h. der Inbetriebnehmer muss alles das ausbessern, was alle anderen vorher falsch oder garnicht gemacht haben.
Von daher lassen sich die Inbetriebnahmezeiten verkürzen, indem vorher alle anderen ihre Arbeit ordentlich und vollständig gemacht haben...

Immer mal wieder gängige Praxis: Der Inbetriebnehmer kommt auf die Baustelle und die Maschine steht noch verpackt in Kiste in der Hallenecke... Oder es wird mit der Inbetriebnahme angefangen, die Software zu schreiben.


----------



## ducati (26 Juli 2022)

da gabs ja letztens schon diesen Thread hier:





						TIA - Allgemeine Fragen zur Inbetriebnahme eines
					

Hallo,  Da ich neu im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik/SPS-Programmierung bin, kommen mir manchmal einigen Fragen im Kopf, die ich selbst leider nicht beantworten kann. Daher bitte ich um Hilfe/Antworten auf die folgenden Fragen:  1-  Wenn mir jemand sagt/fragt, dass ich einen Frequenzumrichter...




					www.sps-forum.de
				




also meine Empfehlung, 2-5 mal eine Inbetriebnahme mitmachen, dann weiss man schon ganz schnell, wo die wirklichen Probleme liegen...



Gerri3d schrieb:


> (prof. PM, Standardisierung von Bausteinen, Remote Zugriff..)


da liegen sie jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> da liegen sie jedenfalls nicht



standardisierte Bausteine … Fiktion trifft auf Realität 😀


----------



## ducati (26 Juli 2022)

zako schrieb:


> Das Thema könnte man auch in der Rubrik  "Stammtisch" diskutieren.


Passt ja auch hier her. Wenn jeder mal seine Inbetriebnahmeanekdoten erzählt, weiss der TE, was er besser machen kann...
Aus aktuellem Anlass: Feldgeräte nach Möglichkeit so in der Anlage verbauen, dass man bei der Inbetriebnahme auch ohne Klettererfahrung drankommt, um sie zu parametrieren bzw. zu testen.
Ich mach morgen mal Fotos 😭🙈


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> also meine Empfehlung, 2-5 mal eine Inbetriebnahme mitmachen, dann weiss man schon ganz schnell, wo die wirklichen Probleme liegen...


ich Mach den scheiß jetzt auch schon über 30 Jahre,
leider hilft es nicht wenn man 2-5 mal eine IBN gemacht
hat, die Probleme bleiben und treten immer, mit immer 
meine ich wirklich *immer, *wieder auf. Sie haben nur andere
Facetten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sie haben nur andere
> Facetten.


Und immer wenn man meint man hat schon alles gesehen, dann......


----------



## ducati (26 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich Mach den scheiß jetzt auch schon über 30 Jahre,
> leider hilft es nicht wenn man 2-5 mal eine IBN gemacht
> hat, die Probleme bleiben


Ich sag ja nicht, dass die Probleme nach 2-5 IBNs weg sind oder weniger werden. Nur danach weiss man zumindest mal, worums geht...
Das Einzige was man verbessern kann sind die Arbeiten die man selber macht. Da ich in der Regel meine eigene Software in Betrieb mehme, hab ich damit wenig bis keine Sorgen/Probleme...


----------



## vollmi (27 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Oder es wird mit der Inbetriebnahme angefangen, die Software zu schreiben.



Das abzustellen, hat mich 15 Jahre gekostet. Wenn das bei den alten Hasen drin ist, ist es praktisch unmöglich das wieder rauszukriegen und die geben das gerne weiter.

Womit ich schon gute Erfahrung gemacht habe, ist alles fertig zu programmieren und sozusagen ein mitlaufendes Programm zu schreiben das die Aktorreaktionen simuliert. Wenn man für die Werksabnahme schon möglichst viel zeigen kann auch ohne vorhandene Peripherie, ist der überraschungseffekt auf der Baustelle viel geringer.
Erste Versuche habe ich jetzt auch schon mit PLC Sim Advanced gemacht, aber da bin ich noch nicht so weit, weil man damit z.B. nicht mischen kann, z.B. auf ein vorhandenes Remoteio mit PTP Karte kommunizieren kann.
Für FATs habe ich oft nur eine Teilanlage zur Verfügung, z.B. alle Schaltschränke mit CPU und eine Handvoll Kabinen mit Remotes und ein paar Signale die angesteuert werden können. Und da ist ein mischbetrieb mit PLCsim recht schwierig, das funktioniert wieder besser mit einem Simulationsaufsatz im Programm.

Das ist aber vermutlich bei jemandem der eine Fertigungsstrasse baut möglicherweise sinnvoller anderst zu simulieren. Als jemanden der ein Wasserkraftwerk baut, oder eine Tunnellüftung.
Aber eine umfangreiche Simulation und Testumgebung kann ein Haufen Zeit sparen

Und gerade wenn man ins Ausland muss zur IBS lasse ich mir vorher Fotos machen von den angeschlossenen Schaltschränken.
Dann fliege ich die 6 Stunden runter. Sehe dass sie nur die Fotos gemacht haben von den 4 angeschlossenen Schaltschränken, die restlichen 30 Stück aber noch eingepackt im Sand stehen.
Was mich zur Annahme bringt, das einen auch die Kunden sabotieren wollen und ich seither Fotodokumentationen will von jedem scheiss Gerät das in der letzten Ecke montiert ist.

Das schützt einen natürlich nicht vor solchen Sachen.





Aber ohne isses ja auch nur halb so lustig. ;-)


----------



## ducati (27 Juli 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Womit ich schon gute Erfahrung gemacht habe, ist alles fertig zu programmieren und sozusagen ein mitlaufendes Programm zu schreiben das die Aktorreaktionen simuliert. Wenn man für die Werksabnahme schon möglichst viel zeigen kann auch ohne vorhandene Peripherie, ist der überraschungseffekt auf der Baustelle viel geringer.


Das mache ich schon immer so, und das bringt, was die Software, betrifft ne Menge.

Aber, die Probleme, welche die Inbetriebnahme in die Länge ziehen sind nicht softwareseitig sondern hardwareseitig. Wie Du schon schreibst, wenn Du bei der IBN erstmal anfängst Kabel anzuklemmen oder Feldgeräte zu montieren, dann ist da jeder politische Terminplan komplett im Arsch  Aber da meine Software in der Regel fertig ist, komm ich wenigstens dazu, die Hardware fertig zu machen...

Gründe dafür sind vielfältig... Hab da aber nach 30 Jahren auch die Hoffnung aufgegeben, dass sich da was ändern wird...


----------



## vollmi (27 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Das mache ich schon immer so, und das bringt, was die Software, betrifft ne Menge.



Ich kenne eben leider zu viele Programmierer, die mit der Software irgendwo zwischen FAT und SAT anfangen. Und sich dann sowohl durch FAT wie auch durch SAT irgendwie mit offenen Variablentabellen durchmogeln und die Anlage hinbescheissen dass es so aussieht als ob sie das macht was erwartet wird. "Kann man ja später noch korrigieren und einbauen." Das führt zu übel verwurstelten und extrem schwer wartbaren Programmen.
Und wenn man selber nicht genau weiss wie das Programm reagieren wird, ist es auch extrem schwierig einem Fehler auf den Grund zu gehen. ist der FU falsch eingestellt? Ist ein Relais falsch verdrahtet, oder ist im Programm wiedermal ein Programmierfehler?


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2022)

Heute mache ich so etwas nicht mehr ... aber vor einigen Jahren war ich da noch voll drin - da war es seeehr hilfreich, dass wir unsere Anlagen erstmal in unserem Werk haben probelaufen lassen - z.T. unter einigermaßen realen Bedingungen - das verkürzt die Inbetriebnahmezeit beim Kunden ganz erheblich.
Standard-Bausteine für bestimmte Grund-Dinge helfen natürlich auch - hauptsächlich liegt der Fehler bei der IBN nach meiner Erfahrung aber eher in der Hardware der Anlage und weniger bis selten in der Steuerung.
Hilfreich für die Verlängerung der IBN-Zeiten sind aber z.B. neue Programmier-Strategien ...


----------



## ducati (27 Juli 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich kenne eben leider zu viele Programmierer, die mit der Software irgendwo zwischen FAT und SAT anfangen.


ja, die Frage ist nur warum. Sind die zu faul? Oder haben die zu viele andere Dinge zu tun? Oder wollen sie sich profilieren, nach dem Motto ich bin der schnellste/beste? Oder fehlen frühzeitig die notwendigen Informationen (IO-Liste, Schema, Anforderungsbeschreibung)?
Wenn ich Aufträge auf den Tisch kriege, die in dem Terminplan nicht ordentlich zu erledigen sind, sage ich einfach NEIN! Oder wenn ich Projektleiter spielen soll, dann sag ich NEIN zur Softwareerstellung und IBN... Gibt halt aber auch viele, die nicht NEIN sagen können. Bzw. auch viele die den Arbeitsaufwand überhaupt nicht realistisch einschätzen können. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn Du erst nach dem FAT ne belastbare IO-Liste vom E-Planer krigst, was willst da machen? Und auf der Baustelle ist dann nochmal alles anders.
Davon, dass man vom Verfahrenstechniker keine ordentliche Beschreibung bekommt, was die Software eigentlich machen soll, will ich garnicht reden...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juli 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> da war es seeehr hilfreich, dass wir unsere Anlagen erstmal in unserem Werk haben probelaufen lassen


Das haben wir auch immer versucht, manchmal war es aufgrund des Zeitmangels einfach nicht möglich. Im Werk konnte man halt auch noch viele zeitaufwändige "Nebenarbeiten", also Sachen neben der eigentlichen Maschinenfunktion fertigstellen und testen. Z.b. Inbetriebnahme von Programmierbaren Muting-Sili´s usw... In der Firma hatte man doch immer etwas mehr Manpower zur Verfügung als dann beim Kunden...


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ... In der Firma hatte man doch immer etwas mehr Manpower zur Verfügung als dann beim Kunden...


und wenn mal etwas defekt ist auch schneller reagieren ...


----------



## ducati (27 Juli 2022)

Hmm, wieder mal so ein Thema, wo der TE nach der Fragestellung die Lust an der Diskussion verloren hat 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und immer wenn man meint man hat schon alles gesehen, dann......


oder man denkt .... es kann eigentlich nicht schlimmer werden


----------



## ducati (27 Juli 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> oder man denkt .... es kann eigentlich nicht schlimmer werden


schlimmer geht immer


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> schlimmer geht immer


Schlimm......schlimmer......noch schlimmer......schlimmer geht es nicht......geht doch......


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 Juli 2022)

Sorge das du auf der Baustellen nur noch zuordnung der Antrieben und Sensorik im Feld prüfst.

Das heisst das du bei euch im Werk alles ausprogrammiert hast und auch eine gute WAT / FAT.

Gestern habe ich zusammen mit meiner Kunde eine FAT gemacht und der Kunde stellt fest das seine Vorgaben nicht okay waren.
Und stimmt dann zu mit spätere Lieferung so das eine gute FAT statt finden kann.


----------



## jensemann (27 Juli 2022)

> Davon, dass man vom Verfahrenstechniker keine ordentliche Beschreibung bekommt, was die Software eigentlich machen soll, will ich garnicht reden...


Beste Ablaufbeschreibung, die ich mal bekommen habe:
- Bediener drückt Starttaster
- Prozess läuft automatisch ab
- Fertiges Bauteil wird ausgeworfen


eine Montagevorrichtung für Pedalanlagen für einen großendeutschen Automobilhersteller.


----------



## Plan_B (27 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Da ich in der Regel meine eigene Software in Betrieb mehme, hab ich damit wenig bis keine Sorgen/Probleme...


Angeber 😉


----------



## ducati (27 Juli 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Angeber 😉


Bei einer meiner letzten Baustellen im Winter, die Anlage und der Schaltschrank waren draussen bei -10°C, hab ich nichtmal meinen Laptop aufgebaut  war aber auch ne kleine Anlage mit 30 Feldgeräten...


----------



## dekuika (27 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Bei einer meiner letzten Baustellen im Winter, die Anlage und der Schaltschrank waren draussen bei -10°C, hab ich nichtmal meinen Laptop aufgebaut  war aber auch ne kleine Anlage mit 30 Feldgeräten...


Du musst Deinen Laptop noch aufbauen?


----------



## ducati (27 Juli 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Du musst Deinen Laptop noch aufbauen?


ja... Adjutant oder Sekretärin hab ich leider nicht  🤷‍♂️


----------



## vollmi (28 Juli 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Du musst Deinen Laptop noch aufbauen?



Ducati gehört zu den alten Hasen.


----------



## Fragsau (28 Juli 2022)

Wir sammeln gerade mit der virtuellen Inbetriebnahme Erfahrungen. So können wir schon früher Abläufe testen und falls was nicht passt, muss nicht direkt wieder die Fräsmaschine angeschmissen werden, weil etwas kaltverformt wurde.
Allerdings sind die Möglichkeiten dort ja auch nur begrenzt. Sensoren schalten ja nur "programmiert" und ein Bauteil wird auch immer perfekt in eine Aufnahme passen.
Teilweise müssen wir auch unsere Standard-Bausteine anpassen, weil die Kommunikation etwas anders ist. Heißt, bei den Geräten, die es betrifft, kann es bei der realen IBN doch noch zu Problemen kommen.


----------



## ducati (28 Juli 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Womit ich schon gute Erfahrung gemacht habe, ist alles fertig zu programmieren und sozusagen ein mitlaufendes Programm zu schreiben das die Aktorreaktionen simuliert. Wenn man für die Werksabnahme schon möglichst viel zeigen kann auch ohne vorhandene Peripherie, ist der überraschungseffekt auf der Baustelle viel geringer.





Fragsau schrieb:


> Wir sammeln gerade mit der virtuellen Inbetriebnahme Erfahrungen. So können wir schon früher Abläufe testen und falls was nicht passt, muss nicht direkt wieder die Fräsmaschine angeschmissen werden, weil etwas kaltverformt wurde.


Das ist quasi das, was vollmi meint. Und ich schon so gemacht habe, als es den Begriff "virtuelle Inbetriebnahme" noch nicht gab.

Also am Anfang vom OB1 Ausgänge lesen und Eingänge entsprechend beschreiben. Wenns umfangreicher sein soll, auch mal Simit auf nem externen PC... Ich hab auch immer die Hardware-SPS auf meinem Schreibtisch, welche später in die Anlage kommt.
PLCSIM verhält sich im Detail schon oft anders als die reale SPS.

Nur bringt das für die Verkürzung der Inbetriebnahmezeit nicht wirklich viel, weil die größeren Sorgen an der Anlage/Maschine eher Hardwareprobleme sind.


----------



## ducati (28 Juli 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ducati gehört zu den alten Hasen.
> Anhang anzeigen 62553


die UV-Lampe zum EEPROM löschen und den EEPROM-Brenner hast noch vergessen.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> die UV-Lampe zum EEPROM löschen und den EEPROM-Brenner hast noch vergessen.


Hmmm ... Also für die EEPROM brauchte man keine UV-Lampe mehr


----------



## ducati (28 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hmmm ... Also für die EEPROM brauchte man keine UV-Lampe mehr


ein E zuviel. Stimmt  🤷‍♂️  Deshalb haben die Inbetriebnahmen immer so lange gedauert


----------



## vollmi (28 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hmmm ... Also für die EEPROM brauchte man keine UV-Lampe mehr


Ach die wirst du ja auch einfach in die sonne gelegt haben. 😉


----------



## ducati (28 Juli 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ach die wirst du ja auch einfach in die sonne gelegt haben. 😉


stimmt, und ich mich daneben 

nee, das war noch so nen Robotron Teil mit integrierter UV-Lampe und Brenner


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juli 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ducati gehört zu den alten Hasen.
> Anhang anzeigen 62553


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juli 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ach die wirst du ja auch einfach in die sonne gelegt haben. 😉


Die EPROM habe ich in die Sonne gelegt, die *E*EPROM konnte man doch elektrisch löschen


----------



## ducati (28 Juli 2022)

Eine Anlage hatte ich auch noch, da war der Schaltschrank voller Leiterplatten mit TTL-Schaltkreisen. Da war jede Programmänderung mit Umlöten verbunden... Also da geht das heut schon schneller. Selbst mit dem lahmarschigen TIA.
Also vielleicht noch ein Vorschlag zu Verkürzung der IBN-Zeit. Kein TIA-Portal verwenden sondern 300er mit Classic...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Also da geht das heut schon schneller. Selbst mit dem lahmarschigen TIA.


Vor allem das UNDO geht schneller


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 62558


Klär uns doch mal auf, was das für ein Gerät ist/war, Michael!
Ich glaube, links einen LochstreifenLeser zu erkennen bzw. hineinzuinterpretieren. Und der Rest?
DUP und PROG dürften 24-polige IC-Sockel sein zum direkten Stecken von (E?)PROMs.
Und ADR und DAT eine 4-stellige HexAnzeige (HiTech von hp?) . So etwas in einem RobotronTeil?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juli 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Klär uns doch mal auf, was das für ein Gerät ist/war, Michael!
> Ich glaube, links einen LochstreifenLeser zu erkennen bzw. hineinzuinterpretieren. Und der Rest?
> DUP und PROG dürften 24-polige IC-Sockel sein zum direkten Stecken von (E?)PROMs.
> Und ADR und DAT eine 4-stellige HexAnzeige (HiTech von hp?) . So etwas in einem RobotronTeiL?


Das ist ein Robotron 1702A Programmiergerät.

@Heinileini 
Hier kannst du es kaufen  
https://www.ebay.de/itm/11480989521...MIuJGSnaGb-QIVjtPtCh2TggLZEAQYASABEgLfo_D_BwE


----------



## dekuika (28 Juli 2022)

Das kenne ich noch aus meiner Lehrzeit. Der Locher und das rote Klebeband fehlen noch.
Edit: Die Programme von NC-Maschinen liefen mit dem System.


----------



## Plan_B (28 Juli 2022)

Könnt ihr mal mit der (N)Ostalgie aufhören? Mir wird ganz schwummerig vor lauter Erinnerungen  🤪


			www.robotrontechnik.de - Die Geschichte der Computertechnik der DDR
		


Erläterungen zum Daro1902 findet @Heinileini im Link


----------



## ducati (28 Juli 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal mit der (N)Ostalgie aufhören?


Wir sind doch voll beim Thema Inbetriebnahmezeiten. 
So wirklich hat sich da nämlich nicht viel verkürzt.
Wegen EPROM hat man früher mehr nachgedacht beim Programmieren und weniger rumprobiert. Weiterhin ist der Funktionsumfang deutlich gestiegen... und Hardwareprobleme sind immernoch die gleichen...
Nur den TE scheints nicht mehr zu Interessieren 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Plan_B (28 Juli 2022)

Für ein Bit ein ganzes Byte zu verwenden wäre auch keinem in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## jensemann (28 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ...Weiterhin ist der Funktionsumfang deutlich gestiegen... und Hardwareprobleme sind immernoch die gleichen...


Naja, wenn die Hardwareprobleme behoben sind, gibts garantiert ne neue Technologie welche sooo viel besser ist. Die wird dann verbaut und man hat wieder neue Hardwareprobleme


----------



## vollmi (28 Juli 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Für ein Bit ein ganzes Byte zu verwenden wäre auch keinem in den Sinn gekommen.


Eher das gegenteil. Man hat früher eher mal mehrere Bits in ein Byte gepackt bevor man es auf den Weg geschickt hat.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juli 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Man hat früher eher mal mehrere Bits in ein Byte gepackt bevor man es auf den Weg geschickt hat.


Später auch ( Powertags bei WinCC flex sparen 💰 )


----------



## ducati (28 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Später auch ( Powertags bei WinCC flex sparen 💰 )


Ja, das Powertags sparen ist auch so eine Maßnahme, wie man die Inbetriebnahmezeit deutlich *verlängern* kann...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, das Powertags sparen ist auch so eine Maßnahme, wie man die Inbetriebnahmezeit deutlich *verlängern* kann...


Das macht(e) man ja auch schon im Werk.


----------



## ducati (28 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das macht(e) man ja auch schon im Werk.


ja schon klar, aber bei der Fehlersuche krigst ne Kriese, wenn Du nen Meldebit irgendwo als irgendwelchen DWORDs rausfriemeln musst... Bei mir ist halt, ohne Powertag sparen, Meldung Nr. 1639 auch Variable Meldung_1639 im HMI, um die dann irgendwo im Bild zu verwenden...
Oder noch besser in WinCC7 da gibts die wildesten Ideen um mit 128 Variablen auszukommen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juli 2022)

Du bist einfach schon zu verwöhnt . Ich rede ja auch von einer Zeit vor 20 Jahren. Das PowertagSystem wurde dann ja auch mal geändert in WinCC flex. Was sich dann bei einigen schnell bemerkbar gemacht hat nach dem hochrüsten...


----------



## ducati (28 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Du bist einfach schon zu verwöhnt .


ja nee 

kann ja jeder machen wie er will, nur dann hinterher nicht beschweren dass durch das riesen Kuddelmuddel die Inbetriebnahme ewig dauert


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> kann ja jeder machen wie er will


=>


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich rede ja auch von einer Zeit vor 20 Jahren.






ducati schrieb:


> nur dann hinterher nicht beschweren dass durch das riesen Kuddelmuddel die Inbetriebnahme ewig dauert


Wer beschwert sich?


----------



## Plan_B (28 Juli 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> an hat früher eher mal mehrere Bits in ein Byte gepackt


Genau.


----------



## ducati (28 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wer beschwert sich?


na der TE will doch schneller werden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juli 2022)

Das ist doch nur eine Frage, keine Beschwerde


----------



## ducati (30 Juli 2022)

Nen Kollege hatte vor kurzem diese Ventile auf ner Anlage:








						Intelligent Valve von Siemens
					

Intelligent Valve, das selbst-optimierende, dynamische Ventil mit Cloud-Anbindung – lassen Sie Ihre Pläne aufgehen.




					new.siemens.com
				



Da hat der Vertriebler von denen 2 Tage und 2 Anfahrten gebraucht, um das Teil irgendwie per Bluetooth zum laufen zu kriegen...🙄

PS: ich hasse so Teile, wenn das Feldgerät nen Eigenleben entwickelt und nicht mehr das tut, was meine Software/SPS sagt...


----------



## winnman (30 Juli 2022)

Geht leider immer mehr Richtung Smartphonewischen. QR Code einscannen um BDA und ähnliches zu erhalten.
Ist ja ganz nett, aber was ist in ein paar Jahren? die Fa gibts nicht mehr, ausgelaufenes Produkt, QR Code kennt niemand mehr, . . .

Das wird sicher noch interessant.
Ich versuche zumindest die Doku dauerhaft zu hinterlegen, alle BDA, Datenblätter, . . . als PDF runterzuladen.


----------



## ducati (30 Juli 2022)

winnman schrieb:


> Geht leider immer mehr Richtung Smartphonewischen. QR Code einscannen um BDA und ähnliches zu erhalten.


Ich hab halt regelmäßig Baustellen ohne Telefon/Internet Empfang...
Das ist alles ein riesengroßer Mist am eigentlichen Bedarf komplett vorbei entwickelt.

Die Internetseiten der Hersteller werden auch immer verworrener um dort mal Anleitungen zu finden brauchst ewig und eine Million Varianten und eine Million Parameter pro Feldgerät.
Wenn man so ne IBN nicht mal selbst erlebt hat, glaubt einem das kein Mensch...


----------



## ducati (30 Juli 2022)

Eigentlich brauchst für Feldgeräte Auslegung und Inbetriebnahme nen eigenen Kollegen, der sonst nix anderes macht...
Allerdings hatte ich auf 2 Baustellen schonmal so jemanden, der überhaupt keine Ahnung hatte und trotzdem wieder alles an mir hängen geblieben ist.
Selbst den Hersteller zur IBN zu holen ist keine Lösung. Siehe der Siemens Mann weiter oben, der 2 Tage für ein Ventil gebraucht hat...


----------



## Plan_B (30 Juli 2022)

Naja, seine Schulung hat er von der Vertriebsseite bekommen, und da war alles rosarot und I4.0.
Die Felderfahrung könnte heilsam sein.


----------



## ducati (30 Juli 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Naja, seine Schulung hat er von der Vertriebsseite bekommen, und da war alles rosarot und I4.0.
> Die Felderfahrung könnte heilsam sein.


Es war ja der Siemens Vertriebler selbst, der auf die Baustelle gekommen ist 😂


----------



## Blockmove (30 Juli 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Naja, seine Schulung hat er von der Vertriebsseite bekommen, und da war alles rosarot und I4.0.
> Die Felderfahrung könnte heilsam sein.


Wenn I4.0 auf Realität 1.0 trifft


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn I4.0 auf Realität 1.0 trifft


Nach all den SPS und Inbetriebnahme Jahren bin ich ja schon bei Realität 1.3 SP83 HF245 angekommen.


----------



## MFreiberger (21 November 2022)

Moin moin,

ich dachte, es braucht nicht noch einen Thread zum Thema "virtuelle Inbetriebnahme". Deswegen springe ich hier einmal auf das Pferd auf.

Unsere Geschäftsführung ist ganz heiß dahinter her, einen "digitalen Zwilling" zur Verkürzung der IBN-Zeit vor Ort einzuführen.

Jetzt habe ich mal angefangen, mich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen. Dabei ist mir als erstes aufgefallen, dass der "digitale Zwilling" gar nicht zur virtuellen IBN gedacht ist. Der digitale Zwilling ist eigentlich ein Tool, mit dem Prozess- und Maschinendaten gesammelt und intelligent ausgewertet werden (siehe angehängtes PDF), um die jeweilige Anlage über den Produktlebenszyklus hinweg zu optimieren und/oder damit die vorbeugende Instandhalten (Wartung/RetroFit) geplant werden kann.

Folglich sehe ich den Wunsch unserer GF in der Einführung der virtuellen Inbetriebnahme und nicht in der Einführung eines digitalen Zwillings.

Jetzt bin ich in dem Thema noch völlig unbescholten und habe ein paar Fragen, die ihr mir vielleicht beantworten könnt:
- lohnt sich die virtuelle Inbetriebnahme, wenn die anzusteuernden Objekte jedes Mal sehr unterschiedlich sind?
- Muss man in der Steuerung nicht entsprechende Schnittstellen programmieren bzw. Daten zusammenführen, um zu simulieren?
- wie gelanden F-Signale, E/As und "intelligente" Teilnehmer (FUs, Barcodeleser, Waagen, etc. ) in die Simulation?
- wie Aufwändig ist die Erstellung einer Simulation bzw. rechtfertigt der Zeitinvest den Einsatz einer entsprechenden Simulation?
- welche Software kenn ihr/könnt ihr empfehlen (gehört habe ich bisher von "WinMod" und "fe.screen")?


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JesperMP (21 November 2022)

Was ist mit 'virtuelle IBN' gemeint ? Inbetriebnahme ist ja den realen test von das Anlage, alle Sensoren und Aktoren, die Sicherheit usw.
Virtuelle IBN ist ein Wiederspruch.
Vielleicht wird gemeint das testen von das Programm. Mit die Simulation werden SPS und HMI Programme bis 90% getestet. Da es nicht möglich alles Voraus zu erkennen und in die Simulation einzuprogrammieren wird es nie zu 100%.
'Digitale Zwilling' ist eine Simulation der auch die Mechanik berüchsichtigt. Wenn man detailierte CAD Zeichnungen, Motion, und Roboter Programme in die Simulation bringt, kommt man vielliecht zu 99%.



MFreiberger schrieb:


> - lohnt sich die virtuelle Inbetriebnahme, wenn die anzusteuernden Objekte jedes Mal sehr unterschiedlich sind?


Bei die einfache Simulierung absolut ja. Besonders wenn die Anlagen unterschiedlich sind ist die Investierung relativ klein und die Gewinn relatib gross.
Bei die digitale Zwilling ist die Investierung viel grösser. Ob es sich lohnt bei unterschiedliche Anlagen ist eine gute Frage. Wenn man ein standard-Konzept hat, so dass die Technik dieselbe ist und man es wiederverwenden kann, dann vielleicht ja.



MFreiberger schrieb:


> - Muss man in der Steuerung nicht entsprechende Schnittstellen programmieren bzw. Daten zusammenführen, um zu simulieren?


Wenn es Maschinenteile gibts die nicht ein Teil von das Simulierte Programm sind, dann muss man das Schnittstelle simulieren. Sprich eine vereinfachte Programm anstatt das tatsächliche Programm.



MFreiberger schrieb:


> - wie gelanden F-Signale, E/As und "intelligente" Teilnehmer (FUs, Barcodeleser, Waagen, etc. ) in die Simulation?


Sie müssen allen in die Simulation programmiert werden. 
Wie verwendet Siemens SIMIT. Das SIMIT programm ist eine grosses Projekt. Und dummerweise ist es ein komplett anderes tool als TIA. 



MFreiberger schrieb:


> - wie Aufwändig ist die Erstellung einer Simulation bzw. rechtfertigt der Zeitinvest den Einsatz einer entsprechenden Simulation?


Sehr aufwändig. Its schwierig etwas pauschal zu sagen.
Die Investierung für die einfache Simulation lohnt sich mMn fast immer. Ohne die Simulation kann man das Programm nur testen bei die IBN. Und Fehler kosten 'nichts', nur Zeit. Und die Zeit ist meistens kurzer wenn man simuliert als wenn man testet in real life. Man kann auch 'virtuelle' Fehler provozieren um zu sehen ob das Programm die Fehler am elegantsten hantiert. 
Für die digitale Zwilling ist die Investierung noch grösser, und ich frage mich wo die grenze liegt wo es sich lohnt. Wenn die Anlage von teuere Maschinen besteht oder sehr wertvolle Produktionsteile hantiert, dann lohnt es sich vielleicht wenn nur 1 Havarie durch die Simulation vermeidet wird.



MFreiberger schrieb:


> - welche Software kenn ihr/könnt ihr empfehlen (gehört habe ich bisher von "WinMod" und "fe.screen")?


Habe leider keine persönliche Erfahrung.
Meine Firma ist am untersuchen ob wir auf die Digitale Zwilling springen soll. Keine Entscheidung bis jetzt. Es ist eine gewaltige Thema.
Wir waren bei eine Präsentation bei Siemens wo es über Stunden über Simulation und Digitale Zwilling erklärt wurde, und das nur in Schlagzeilen.

Ich habe für 25 Jahren die vereinfachte Simulation gemacht, und das has sicht gewaltig gelohnt.


----------



## MFreiberger (21 November 2022)

Moin Jesper,

vielen Dank für Deine detaillierte Antwort.
Unter virtueller Inbetriebnahme verstehe ich das, was hier im Artikel geschrieben wird:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtuelle_Inbetriebnahme

Was verstehst Du unter "einfacher Simulation"? Den Programmtest mit PLCSIM (adv.)?

Anscheinend wird der Begriff "digitaler Zwilling" unterschiedlich gedeutet. Manch einer meint eine 3D-Simulation der Anlage, andere die Prozessdatensammlung und -analyse und wieder andere denken an ein Tool, um die IBN-Zeiten zu verkürzen.
Ich will mich nicht um den Begriff streiten, aber es ist ja schon wichtig, dass der jeweilige Gegenüber weiß, was man meint, wenn man vom digitalen Zwilling spricht.

VG

Mario


----------



## JesperMP (21 November 2022)

Für mich ist die 'einfache Simulation' eine Code der die Feldgeräte Simuliert, allerdings in das SPS Programm der in der CPU läuft.
Also ich erstelle keine PLCSIM Advanced Projekt, obwohl dass die Simulierte Code in PLCSIM Advanced läuft.
Da ist kein 3D Simulation.
Meistens von die Simulations Code liegen in die Standard-FBs. Dann brauche ich nicht jeden mal aufwendig die Simulationscode neu zu erstellen. 
Die Simulationscode ist immer da, auch in das endliche Programm nach die IBN, ist halt passiviert. Es ist wirchlich Produktiv und gibt eine grosse Zeitsparer. Wenn spähter ein Problem vorort gemeldet wird, kann ich schnell die SPS und HMI Programme laden und simulieren um zu sehen ob ich die Fehler reproduzieren kann.
Die E/A werden nicht getestet in diese Weise, also ob es eine Tipp-Fehler gibts bei die Programmierung von die E/A Adressen. Dies muss man ja sowiso testen bei die IBN, also ist das von geringe Bedeutung.



MFreiberger schrieb:


> Anscheinend wird der Begriff "digitaler Zwilling" unterschiedlich gedeutet. Manch einer meint eine 3D-Simulation der Anlage,


Was ich gesehen habe inkludiert immer eine 3D Simulation, und eventuell auch Motion mit berüchsichtigung von Massen, Geschwindighkeite, Inertie.



MFreiberger schrieb:


> andere die Prozessdatensammlung und -analyse


Das ist auch eine Möglichkeit bei die einfachere Simulation. Es ist 'nur' eine Frage von wieviel man in die Simulation reinprogrammiert. Feste Prozesswerte, Prozesswerte mit Zufallsgenerator, oder vielliecht eine sehr komplexe und genaue Modell von die Prozess.



MFreiberger schrieb:


> und wieder andere denken an ein Tool, um die IBN-Zeiten zu verkürzen.


Die digitale Zwilling ist eine bessere Simulation da mehr berüchsichtigt werden (99% anstatt 90%), dies gibt eine kurzere IBN da man in Prinzip nur die Feldgeräte testen muss, das Programm sollte schon fertig getestet sein.


----------



## JesperMP (21 November 2022)

Es scheint dass die Definition von 'virtuelle IBN' in die Wikipedia Artikel dasselbe als die 'Digitale Zwilling' ist.


----------



## MFreiberger (21 November 2022)

Moin Jesper,

ok. Also, was ich verstehe ist:
- eine einfache Simulation (mit PLCSIM oder in der Steuerung programmiert) führt zum Erkennen von vielen Fehlern und Optimierungspotential
- der "digitale Zwilling" als Simulation für die virtuelle IBN bringt zwar weitere Risikominimierung, ist dafür aber verhältnismäßig aufwändig und teuer.

Was mein kleiner Geist wirklich noch nicht richtig versteht ist, wie aufwändig ist es, das Programm an einen digitalen Zwilling anzupassen. Spricht: was müssen ggf. für Schnittstellen geschaffen werden und wie aufwändig ist die Implementierung der E/As im digitalen Zwilling?

VG

Mario


----------



## JesperMP (21 November 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> - eine einfache Simulation (mit PLCSIM oder in der Steuerung programmiert) führt zum Erkennen von vielen Fehlern und Optimierungspotential
> - der "digitale Zwilling" als Simulation für die virtuelle IBN bringt zwar weitere Risikominimierung, ist dafür aber verhältnismäßig aufwändig und teuer.


Genau.



MFreiberger schrieb:


> Was mein kleiner Geist wirklich noch nicht richtig versteht ist, wie aufwändig ist es, das Programm an einen digitalen Zwilling anzupassen. Spricht: was müssen ggf. für Schnittstellen geschaffen werden und wie aufwändig ist die Implementierung der E/As im digitalen Zwilling?


Ich kann nur spekulieren.
Hat man ein sehr integrierte System, d.h. die Engineering inkludiert alles von SPS, HMI, Motion, Safety, Roboter, Mechanik (und mehr ?) dann ist es vielleicht _relativ_ einfach eine digitale Zwilling zu erstellen.
Sind das aber getrennte Systeme wird es einen steilen Aufstieg.
Kollegen von mir verwenden nicht den Vefahren mit die interne Simulation, sondern verwendet SIMIT. Mit dies muss man alles dobbelt programmieren, und zwar mit eine Tool der nichts nach TIA ähnelt. Mann kan locher ein Programmierer mehr anstellen nur um diese SIMIT programm zu erstellen und warten - und das ist ohne 3D !


----------



## MFreiberger (21 November 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Kollegen von mir verwenden nicht den Vefahren mit die interne Simulation, sondern verwendet SIMIT. Mit dies muss man alles dobbelt programmieren, und zwar mit eine Tool der nichts nach TIA ähnelt. Mann kan locher ein Programmierer mehr anstellen nur um diese SIMIT programm zu erstellen und warten - und das ist ohne 3D !


Das ist für mich schon einmal eine wichtige Aussage!


----------



## jensemann (21 November 2022)

Bei uns wünscht die GF auch, die Vorteile der vIBN zu ergründen. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass hier der Vorlauf von mechanischer und elektrischer Konstruktion zur Fertigung durchaus ein bis drei Jahre betragen kann. Die Programmierung der einzelnen Funktionseinheiten passiert in Teams mit unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkten. Da hier unter TwinCat3 programmiert wird und ein ziemlich enger Kontakt nach Verl gehalten wird, hat man sich auch einige Dongels für TF1111 kommen lassen.
Die mechanische Konstruktion hat ein Simulationsmodell mit allen Aktoren/Sensoren erstellt. Mittels TC3-Sim wird dann die IO-Ebene gespiegelt und an die Industrial Physics Engine gehängt. Die Reaktionen der einzelnen IOs müssen dann zusätzlich programmiert werden. 
Andererseits lässt sich so der komplette Prozessablauf am Industrial Physics Modell am Rechner darstellen und man kann die Maschine so programmieren, als wurde man daneben sitzen. Alles hängt aber, wie überall, von der Qualität der Simulation ab.
Es erfordert eine ordentliche Investition an Zeit und Geld für die Erstellung der Simulation, bringt aber danach eine deutliche Zeiteinsparung bei der IBN weil die Masse der Programmierung die sonst "vor Ort" erfolgt, bereits erledigt sein kann.


----------



## Heinileini (21 November 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ich will mich nicht um den Begriff streiten, aber es ist ja schon wichtig, dass der jeweilige Gegenüber weiß, was man meint, wenn man vom digitalen Zwilling spricht.


Verrätst Du uns denn, Mario, was Du meinst, wenn Du vom digitalen Zwilling sprichst, damit wir "Gegenüber" hier im Thread es wissen?


MFreiberger schrieb:


> - der "digitale Zwilling" ... ist dafür aber verhältnismäßig aufwändig und teuer.


Ich hätte auch meine Bedenken, ob sich der Aufwand wirklich lohnt. Ausser vielleicht, man plant eine Landung auf dem Mars ...


MFreiberger schrieb:


> Was mein kleiner Geist wirklich noch nicht richtig versteht ist, wie aufwändig ist es, das Programm an einen digitalen Zwilling anzupassen. Spricht: was müssen ggf. für Schnittstellen geschaffen werden und wie aufwändig ist die Implementierung der E/As im digitalen Zwilling?


"Das Programm an einen digitalen Zwilling anzupassen". Hmmm. Welches Programm?
- Das "eigene" SPS-Programm?
- Den "digitalen Zwilling"?
Weiss Dein SPS-Programm denn z.B. welches Gewicht das "aktuelle WerkStück" hat?
Vielleicht nur ganz grob, zu grob, um dem Zwilling diese Information liefern zu können?
Die Meldungen der Sensoren dürften vom Zwilling gebildet und auf die grösstenteils ohnehin vorhandene E-Ebene der SPS ausgegeben werden.
Die Meldungen der BedienElemente, der BetriebsArt, der in der SPS anstehenden FehlerMeldungen (bzw. ein für den Zwilling relevantes Kompendium davon) müssten an den Zwilling ausgegeben werden und das wäre m.E. eine zusätzliche SchnittStelle in der SPS.
Der Zwilling müsste die Ansteuerung der Aktoren durch die SPS mitlesen können. Das ist vermutlich mehr, als nur an der A-Ebene der SPS verfügbar.
Der ZusatzAufwand in der SPS dürfte vorhanden sein, sich aber bei rechtzeitiger Einplanung auf eine "zentrale" ÜbergabeStelle zusammenfassen lassen.
Ob die SPS überhaupt wissen muss, dass die reale Anlage/Maschine angeschlossen ist oder "nur" der Zwilling?
Ich hoffe, dass diese Unterscheidung sich nicht auf die SPS auswirken muss ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nach all den SPS und Inbetriebnahme Jahren bin ich ja schon bei Realität 1.3 SP83 HF245 angekommen.


Und von jeder Baustelle fährst du mit dem Gefühl das es ja eigentlich nicht schlimmer kommen kann .....  bis zur nächsten Baustelle


----------



## Ralle (21 November 2022)

Im Juli gab es dazu von Siemens online in kostenloses "Trainingslager".
Das war sehr interessant, es gibt eine Aufzeichnung davon im Netz, evtl. kann dein Siemens-Dealer dir da Zugriff verschaffen.
Dort ging es um Simulation mit SIMIT (elektr.) und dann auch mit NX MCD (mechanisch).
Hörte sich eigentlich gut an, aber ich persölich schätze den Aufwand für Sondermaschinenbau (mein Feld) recht hoch ein.


----------



## MFreiberger (21 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Verrätst Du uns denn, Mario, was Du meinst, wenn Du vom digitalen Zwilling sprichst, damit wir "Gegenüber" hier im Thread es wissen?


Ich bin der Auffassung, dass es sich um ein Produkt handelt, dass die Maschine virtuell abbildet (nicht unbedingt grafisch, aber zumindest mit den relevanten Prozesswerten) und dass damit die Prozesse zunächst virtuell getestet werden können und dann auf die "echte" Anlage übertragen werden können. Damit man den Produktionsprozess optimieren und Ausfallsituationen eher diagnostizeren kann. Dazu muss der digitale Zwilling nach meinem Verständnis als ZUSATZ neben der "echten" Anlage entwickelt, projektiert und programmiert werden. Das erfordert entsprechende ManPower. WENN der digitale Zwilling erstellt wurde, kann man damit natürlich auch die IBN vortesten. Aber der Aufwand ist doch enorm. Und jedes Projekt erfordert auch einen neuen digitalen Zwilling (Der Aufwand kann durch Wiederholungseffekte sicherlich reduziert werden, lohnt sich m.E. aber nicht, wenn damit nur die IBN simuliert werden soll).
Fazit: Der digitale Zwilling ist aus meiner Sicht ein zusätzliches Produkt, das man einem Kunden verkaufen kann, das aber nicht wirtschaftlich für die eigene Programm-IBN eingesetzt werden kann.



Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch meine Bedenken, ob sich der Aufwand wirklich lohnt. Ausser vielleicht, man plant eine Landung auf dem Mars ...


Ja, da ist es sicherlich sinnvoll.



Heinileini schrieb:


> "Das Programm an einen digitalen Zwilling anzupassen". Hmmm. Welches Programm?
> - Das "eigene" SPS-Programm?
> - Den "digitalen Zwilling"?


Sowohl, als auch. Irgendwie müssen E/As, Prozesswerte, etc. ja übertragen und verarbeitet werden. Außerdem sollen Funktionen des digitalen Zwillings ja die Wirklichkeit modelliert abbilden.



Heinileini schrieb:


> Weiss Dein SPS-Programm denn z.B. welches Gewicht das "aktuelle WerkStück" hat?
> Vielleicht nur ganz grob, zu grob, um dem Zwilling diese Information liefern zu können?
> Die Meldungen der Sensoren dürften vom Zwilling gebildet und auf die grösstenteils ohnehin vorhandene E-Ebene der SPS ausgegeben werden.
> Die Meldungen der BedienElemente, der BetriebsArt, der in der SPS anstehenden FehlerMeldungen (bzw. ein für den Zwilling relevantes Kompendium davon) müssten an den Zwilling ausgegeben werden und das wäre m.E. eine zusätzliche SchnittStelle in der SPS.
> ...


Alles solche Punkte, mit denen ich mich auch auseinandersetze...

VG

Mario


----------



## ducati (21 November 2022)

mal grundsätzlich, macht Ihr eher Maschinenbau oder Prozessautomatisierung, eher Serienmaschinen oder Sonderanlagen?


MFreiberger schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich in dem Thema noch völlig unbescholten und habe ein paar Fragen, die ihr mir vielleicht beantworten könnt:
> - lohnt sich die virtuelle Inbetriebnahme, wenn die anzusteuernden Objekte jedes Mal sehr unterschiedlich sind?


es lohnt sich, wenn man im Büro schon Fehler findet, die man dann auf der Baustelle nicht suchen muss. Also es Spart Zeit auf der Baustelle, die dafür im Büro anfällt, insgesamt spart es keine Zeit.


MFreiberger schrieb:


> - Muss man in der Steuerung nicht entsprechende Schnittstellen programmieren bzw. Daten zusammenführen, um zu simulieren?


Ich bin da bei Jesper. Eine einfache Simulation könnte so aussehen: Am Anfang vom OB1 liest Du den DO von nem Motor und schreibst in den DI der Rückmeldung.
Bei Simit liest ein externer PC die Ausgänge Deiner SPS und schreibt in die Eingänge Deiner SPS


MFreiberger schrieb:


> - wie gelanden F-Signale, E/As und "intelligente" Teilnehmer (FUs, Barcodeleser, Waagen, etc. ) in die Simulation?


Simit kann z.B. Profibus oder PNIO-Teilnehmer simulieren, also Du stellt die reale SPS auf Deinen Tisch und verbindest die Feldbusschnittstellen mit der Simit-Box.


MFreiberger schrieb:


> - wie Aufwändig ist die Erstellung einer Simulation bzw. rechtfertigt der Zeitinvest den Einsatz einer entsprechenden Simulation?


ne einfache Simulation im OB1 geht relativ schnell. Nen aufwendiges Simit-Modell kann auch mal genauso lange dauern, wie das Erstellen der SPS-Software.


MFreiberger schrieb:


> - welche Software kenn ihr/könnt ihr empfehlen (gehört habe ich bisher von "WinMod" und "fe.screen")?


ich hab bisher nur Simit genutzt. Aktuell nutze ich nur die Simulation am Anfang vom OB1.


----------



## blackpeat (21 November 2022)

Wir nutzen den Digitalen Zwilling bei uns in der Serienmaschinen Entwicklung schon und machen da z.B. einen Teil der Safetyabnahme oder auch Tests der Mechanik und können damit schon einiges an Zeit an der Maschine einspaaren oder auch Fehler frühzeitig erkennen. Einen Test an der Maschine nimmt das ganze nicht ab vorallem ist Simulation und Maschine teilweise doch noch ein unterschied. Aber mit der Programierung und realisierung des Zwillings in NX und Simit lastet einen Kollegen gut aus. Wir können damit aber auch abläufe schon vortesten bevor wir die Maschine im Zugriff haben. Oder abläufe zwischen Maschinen bei uns eine übergabe von Teilen, das geht auch ohne den Digitalen Zwilling aber dann müssen die Simulationen gut aufeinader abgestimmt sein. Wir haben zustätzlich aber noch Simualtionen die nicht vom Zwilling abgedeckt werden (Heizungen oder Sauerstoffabsenkung).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> es lohnt sich, wenn man im Büro schon Fehler findet, die man dann auf der Baustelle nicht suchen muss. Also es Spart Zeit auf der Baustelle, die dafür im Büro anfällt, insgesamt spart es keine Zeit.


Vielleicht nicht Zeit aber Kosten, zb. Reisekosten die oft nicht Unerheblich sind.


----------



## MFreiberger (21 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> mal grundsätzlich, macht Ihr eher Maschinenbau oder Prozessautomatisierung, eher Serienmaschinen oder Sonderanlagen?


Wir erstellen SteuerungsProgramme für Logistikanlagen. Regalbediengeräte, Fördertechnik, ... Dabei aber vor allem im Retrofit-Bereich. Neuanlagen bisher kaum. 



ducati schrieb:


> es lohnt sich, wenn man im Büro schon Fehler findet, die man dann auf der Baustelle nicht suchen muss. Also es Spart Zeit auf der Baustelle, die dafür im Büro anfällt, insgesamt spart es keine Zeit.


Ja, verstanden. So hatte ich mir das auch gedacht.



ducati schrieb:


> Ich bin da bei Jesper. Eine einfache Simulation könnte so aussehen: Am Anfang vom OB1 liest Du den DO von nem Motor und schreibst in den DI der Rückmeldung.
> Bei Simit liest ein externer PC die Ausgänge Deiner SPS und schreibt in die Eingänge Deiner SPS


Auch das habe ich so verstanden.



ducati schrieb:


> Simit kann z.B. Profibus oder PNIO-Teilnehmer simulieren, also Du stellt die reale SPS auf Deinen Tisch und verbindest die Feldbusschnittstellen mit der Simit-Box.


Das ist tatsächlich interessant. 



ducati schrieb:


> ne einfache Simulation im OB1 geht relativ schnell. Nen aufwendiges Simit-Modell kann auch mal genauso lange dauern, wie das Erstellen der SPS-Software.


Ja, ich denke, die Kunst liegt darin zu erkennen, wie groß der Aufwand sein darf. Also so groß wie nötig uns so klein wie möglich.

vielen Dank für Deine Kommentare.

VG

Mario


----------



## Blockmove (21 November 2022)

Digital Twin ist ein weiter, wachsweicher Begriff.
Bei den einen ist es einfach nur Erfassen und Auswerten von Maschinen- und Betriebsdaten und Visualisieren.
Bei anderen ist es die virtuelle Inbetriebnahme von Maschinen und Robotern und wieder bei anderen ist es die komplette Simulation der Fabrik inklusive Werkern, Logistik und Toilettenspülung.

Bei der virtuellen Inbetriebnahme sind die Möglichkeiten heute schon beeindruckend.
Allerdings ist der Aufwand für die mechanischen Konstrukteure im Vorfeld erheblich.
Haben sie heute einfach nur Bauteile erstellt und mit Standardbauteilen zu Baugruppen zusammengesetzt, braucht jetzt ein 3D-Modell eine komplette Physik. War vorher ein M18-Ini eigentlich nix anderes als eine M18-Schraube, so braucht er jetzt die Information, dass wenn die Schaltfläche in einem Abstand s belegt wird, ein Signal geschalten wird.
Als SPSler oder Hardwarekonstrukteur musst du anschließend den elektrischen Bauelementen an der Anlage Adressen zuweisen und auch sowas wie einen EA-Check machen.
Natürlich kann das die Inbetriebnahme *an* der Anlage verkürzen.
Sehr wahrscheinlich bringt es auch viele Vorteile bei nachträglichen Änderungen.
Aber das muss schon alles sehr genau angeschaut werden und mit der Arbeitsweise abgeglichen werden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Also es Spart Zeit auf der Baustelle, die dafür im Büro anfällt, insgesamt spart es keine Zeit.


Nur ist oft der Zeitdruck während der Inbetriebnahme deutlich höher als vorher noch im Büro. Es muss halt irgendwo im Verhältnis bleiben.
Wenn ich zum testen einer Funktion im Büro 8 Stunden benötige und im Feld 15 Minuten, dann mache ich es auch im Feld.


----------



## ducati (21 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nur ist oft der Zeitdruck während der Inbetriebnahme deutlich höher als vorher noch im Büro.


Ja... Manchmal ist es aber auch andersrum...

Früher hatte ich nen Kunden der hat vorher im Büro ein FAT mit Simit Simulation gefordert. Firmen die das nicht wollten oder konnten, haben den Auftrag garnicht gekrigt.
Ob Du im Büro was sinnvolles testen kannst, hängt aber auch davon ab, ob die Anforderungen an die Software auch so beschrieben sind, dass sie an der realen Anlage funktionieren. Sonst hast Du zwar im Büro schön und toll getestet, an der realen Anlage ist aber alles ganz anders.
Sinnvoll ist auch, dass Simulation und SPS-Software verschiedenen Kollegen schreiben.

Heute mache ich einfache Simulationen im OB1 freiwillig um meine Software einigermaßen zu testen und auf der Baustelle dann weniger Streß zu haben. Bzw. hab ich dann auf der Baustelle mehr Zeit, den überforderten Elektrikern oder Varfahrenstechnikern zu helfen.

Meistens gibts auf der Baustelle eher viele mechanische Probleme. Die gute oder schlechte SPS-Software beeinflusst die gesamte Inbetriebnahmezeit eigentlich nicht so stark.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist HMI und Bedienerschulung. Da man die Arbeit am HMI mit der SPS-Simulation gut im Büro durchspielen kann bringt die Simulation fürs HMI eigentlich viel.


----------



## Heinileini (21 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sehr wahrscheinlich bringt es auch viele Vorteile bei nachträglichen Änderungen.
> Aber das muss schon alles sehr genau angeschaut werden und mit der Arbeitsweise abgeglichen werden.


Die "nachträglichen Änderungen" könnten sich schon vor oder durch die Inbetriebnahme ergeben.
Die Frage, die sich mir stellt: kann man die mechanischen Konstrukteure dazu motivieren, falls sie betroffen sein sollten, ihrerseits auch die neuen "Erkenntnisse" einzupflegen?


----------



## ducati (21 November 2022)

in Kurzform ist es nach meiner Erfahrung so, dass der SPS-Programmierer vor der IBN eine deutlich bessere Software/HMI abliefern muss, wenn diese vorher im Büro simuliert werden muss.
Also die Vorgehensweise, "mach ich dann noch schnell später bei der IBN" geht dann nicht mehr.


----------



## ducati (21 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die "nachträglichen Änderungen" könnten sich schon vor oder durch die Inbetriebnahme ergeben.
> Die Frage, die sich mir stellt: kann man die mechanischen Konstrukteure dazu motivieren, falls sie betroffen sein sollten, ihrerseits auch die neuen "Erkenntnisse" einzupflegen?


also beim Thema "Digitaler Zwilling" (der auch nach der IBN weitergenutzt wird)  musst Du alle Änderungen die sich bei der Inbetriebnahme oder Instandhaltung ergeben nicht nur in der realen Anlage umbauen sondern auch in der Simulation... Das macht kein Mensch. Deshalb halte ich davon nix...


----------



## Heinileini (21 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ob Du im Büro was sinnvolles testen kannst, hängt aber auch davon ab, ob die Anforderungen an die Software auch so beschrieben sind, dass sie an der realen Anlage funktionieren.


Ja, leider. Vielleicht hilft der nächste Aspekt dabei, allein dadurch, dass eine Absprache zwischen SPS- und Zwillings-Programmierung stattfinden muss.



ducati schrieb:


> Sinnvoll ist auch, dass Simulation und SPS-Software verschiedenen Kollegen schreiben.


Dadurch steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der eine oder andere Fehler frühzeitig entdeckt wird.



ducati schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Punkt ist HMI und Bedienerschulung. Da man die Arbeit am HMI mit der SPS-Simulation gut im Büro durchspielen kann bringt die Simulation fürs HMI eigentlich viel.


Diesen GesichtsPunkt finde ich sehr interessant!


----------



## blackpeat (21 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> also beim Thema "Digitaler Zwilling" (der auch nach der IBN weitergenutzt wird)  musst Du alle Änderungen die sich bei der Inbetriebnahme oder Instandhaltung ergeben nicht nur in der realen Anlage umbauen sondern auch in der Simulation... Das macht kein Mensch. Deshalb halte ich davon nix...


Naja wenn du die Maschine mehrfach bauen willst musst du das doch eh nachpflegen, man will ja nicht mehrfach die änderungen nachträglich machen.


----------



## ducati (21 November 2022)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Naja wenn du die Maschine mehrfach bauen willst musst du das doch eh nachpflegen, man will ja nicht mehrfach die änderungen nachträglich machen.


ja, und selbst dafür kenn ich genug Beispiele wo das nicht gemacht wird...


----------



## Blockmove (21 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die "nachträglichen Änderungen" könnten sich schon vor oder durch die Inbetriebnahme ergeben.
> Die Frage, die sich mir stellt: kann man die mechanischen Konstrukteure dazu motivieren, falls sie betroffen sein sollten, ihrerseits auch die neuen "Erkenntnisse" einzupflegen?



Ich meine hier nicht nachträgliche elektrische Änderungen, sondern größere mechanische und elektrische Änderungen.
Zum Beispiel Austausch eines Pneumatikzylinders gegen eine NC-Achse.
Kommt in der Praxis öfters vor und ist mit Aufwand und Stress verbunden. Kaum ist die Achse eingebaut, scharren die Mechaniker und das Programm soll laufen ... Ist ja die gleiche Bewegung, sind nur 2 Positionen mehr ....
Hier kann ich mir vorstellen, dass eine Simulation am digitalen Zwilling durchaus Stress sparen kann.


----------



## JesperMP (21 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> es lohnt sich, wenn man im Büro schon Fehler findet, die man dann auf der Baustelle nicht suchen muss. Also es Spart Zeit auf der Baustelle, die dafür im Büro anfällt, insgesamt spart es keine Zeit.


Doch doch.
Die Fehler die in real life auftauchen können verursachen dass man viel Zeit verwenden muss um aufräumen, Kunden beruhigen, die Maschinen zurück in Asugangsstellung setzen usw.
Manchmal wartet man auf ein dritten Part. Eventuell bekommt man Material von eine andere Maschine, oder eine andere Maschine bekommt das Material vo meiner Maschine. Wenn die dritten Part nicht bereit ist wartet man auf ihm. Wenn man simuliert wartet man auf Niemand.
In wenn man eine langsahme Prosezz simuliert kann man die Zeitfaktoren justieren so dass ein Prozess der in real life 1 Stunde dauert, wenn simuliert nur 5 Minuten dauert.
Und selbst wenn es dieselbe Zeit dauern wurde, die Zeit bei die IBN koster 10x wie im Büro.

Abgesehen von die Zeit, es gibt ein professionellen Eindruck wenn das Program sofort funktioniert, man sitzt nicht und bastelt auf das Programm ohne zu sagen können wenn man bereit ist. Kann sein dass die letzte kleine Fehler noch erkennt und korrigiert werden müssen, aber die Kunde sieht das nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (21 November 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Doch doch.
> Die Fehler die in real life auftauchen können verursachen dass man viel Zeit verwenden muss um aufräumen, Kunden beruhigen, die Maschinen zurück in Asugangsstellung setzen usw.



Ist wie beim Autorennen auf der Playstation. Auf der Playstation legst du nach dem Crash den Rückwärtsgang ein und fährst weiter.
In der Realität ist dein Auto ne Woche in der Werkstatt.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 November 2022)

Wir haben schon einige VIBS Modelle gemacht und damit die Maschinen soweit wie möglich vorab in Betrieb genommen. In der Summe spart man da eher keine Zeit, kann aber schon starten, während die Mechanik/Elektrik noch nicht fertig zusammengebaut ist und kann sich da ggf. Konventionalstrafen sparen. Weiterer Vorteil wie oben bereits geschrieben, dass bei einem "Crash" nichts kaputt geht (wo man womöglich wieder Tage bis Wochen auf Ersatzteile warten muss). Auch die Unabhängigkeit von vor- /nachlaufenden Maschinen kann ich nur bestätigen, an der realen Maschine muss man oft auch noch den Schlecht-Output wegräumen, Material am Einlauf aufgeben und dergleichen. Zudem stört kein Mechaniker/Elektriker die IBS. Wir konnten beispielsweise auch schon während der VIBS feststellen, dass ein Sensor in Flussrichtung zu spät positioniert war und der Servo (elektronische Kurvenscheibe) nicht zuverlässig aufsynchronisieren konnte. Die Sensorposition konnte dann noch vor dem Zusammenbau geändert werden und es hat ein Zerlegen/Wieder Zusammenbauen der Maschine an der Stelle vermieden.
Unser Ansatz ist, dass im SPS Programm für die VIBS so wenig wie möglich geändert werden muss, ich will nicht jedes mal, wenn ich eine neue SPS-Programmversion einspiele, an hundert Stellen im Programm etwas blockieren und verändern müssen. I/O-Hardware wird vom VIBS System simuliert, der Großteil davon (der normalerweise immer 0 oder 1 ist wie beispielsweise der Hilfskontakt vom Motorschutzschalter) können aber der Einfachheit halber nur in der Weboberfläche gesetzt/angezeigt werden. Für den Prozess wichtige Dinge wie z.B. Sensoren schalten aber passend dazu wie die Objekte im Modell durch die Maschine fahren. Intelligente I/Os wie z.B. Frequenzumrichter, die Parameter geschickt bekommen, Waagenkommunikation und dergleichen werden vereinfacht simuliert, d.h. das VIBS gibt passend Antwort zum Kommunikationsbaustein im SPS-Programm. Hier soll nicht geprüft werden, ob beispielsweise jeder der Parameter im FU richtig ankommt sondern nur dass er kommuniziert, der SPS Baustein an sich ist je nicht neu und muss nicht geprüft werden. Das 3-D Modell bewegt sich nach den Ist-Positionsangaben im Programm, es handelt sich meist um Servoantriebe und DC Positionierantriebe. Schwieriger wird es bei Luftzylindern, die fahren mit einer definierten Modellgeschwindigkeit, in der Realität kann diese natürlich davon abweichen, je nach Luftdruck, Drosseleinstellungen usw. Es können aber auch Kisten nur mit "Schwerkraft" fahren (z.B. auf einem schrägen Rollenband).
Wir fügen üblicherweise nur einen FB in das SPS Programm ein, darin ist hauptsächlich eine TCP-Kommunikation zum VIBS Modell enthalten.

Lohnend ist die VIBS meiner Meinung nach vor allem für ganz spezielle Sondermaschinen, wir haben aber auch Kunden, die ein Modell gekauft haben um parallel zur laufenden Produktion damit Mitarbeitschulungen usw machen zu können. Auch ist die Möglichkeit nicht zu unterschätzen, dass man parallel arbeiten kann, einer am VIBS Modell, einer an der realen Maschine. Dazu muss man natürlich gut überlegen, wie man die Änderungen wieder synchronisiert, aber auch das haben wir schon erfolgreich praktiziert und damit den Abnahmetermin um mehrere Wochen nach vorne verschieben können. Ich habe erst vor kurzem wieder mit einem Modell gearbeitet während die Maschine abgebaut, zum Kunden gebracht  und dort wieder aufgebaut wurde um noch Zusatzwünsche ohne Zeitverlust umsetzen zu können.

Der Aufwand ist vor allem für die intelligenten I/Os nicht zu unterschätzen, allerdings hauptsächlich nur bei den ersten paar Modellen, mit der Zeit wird die Sammlung dieser Gerätschaften immer größer.

Der Austausch von Teilen des CAD-Systems ist eine eher einfachere Aufgabe.



> also beim Thema "Digitaler Zwilling" (der auch nach der IBN weitergenutzt wird)  musst Du alle Änderungen die sich bei der Inbetriebnahme oder Instandhaltung ergeben nicht nur in der realen Anlage umbauen sondern auch in der Simulation... Das macht kein Mensch. Deshalb halte ich davon nix..



Es ist in unserer Branche eher unüblich, dass mal eben etwas bei der Instandhaltung umgebaut wird. Bei der IBN wird seltener etwas geändert wenn davor eine VIBS stattgefunden hat. Sicherlich kommt das trotzdem noch vor, die VIBS ist halt eine ideale Maschine mit Null Fertigungstoleranz in den Teilen und ohne Schlupf und Reibung (sofern man entsprechendes nicht extra definiert). Aus diesem Grund kann es natürlich notwendig sein, irgendwelche Sollpositionen noch minimal zu verändern an der realen Maschine. Auch bei Nockeneinstellungen kann es je nach Maschinengeschwindigkeit notwendig sein, an der realen Maschine noch um ein paar Millisekunden zu verschieben, die Totzeiten von Servoantrieben und VIBS sind nicht hundertprozentig gleich.

Unser Ansatz ist auch nicht, dass wir im Modell alles zu hundert Prozent testen und in Betrieb nehmen, sondern so viel wie sinnvoll möglich, in erster Linie Sonderfunktionen und Abläufe. Und wenn man dann vor dem Modell sitzt und der Greifer mit Objekten bei voller Maschinengeschwindigkeit statt in die Lücke des Hauptransports daneben reinrammt, dann lehnt man sich zurück, konfiguriert einen Trace und wiederholt das Ganze bis man die Ursache gefunden hat.

Themen wie Simulation von Luft/Flüssigkeitsbewegungen usw. klammern wir bewusst aus weil das an unseren Maschinen ein viel zu großer Aufwand im Vergleich zum Benefit wäre.

Simuliert haben wir bereits in Kombination mit Siemens(S7/300, S7/1500, Simotion), Rockwell CLX und diversen Codesys basierenden  Systemen.


----------



## sps_21 (17 Dezember 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal mit der (N)Ostalgie aufhören? Mir wird ganz schwummerig vor lauter Erinnerungen  🤪
> 
> 
> www.robotrontechnik.de - Die Geschichte der Computertechnik der DDR
> ...


Danke für den Link - ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das alte Zeug nochmal sehe... 🤗


----------



## sps_21 (22 Dezember 2022)

Übrigens: Früher (R) war der erste Schritt der Inbetriebnahme ein E/A-Check. Bei dem man auch geschaut hat, ob die Inis überhaupt getroffen werden können   Mir scheint diese Vorgehensweise ist auch aus der Mode gekommen.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2022)

sps_21 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Früher (R) war der erste Schritt der Inbetriebnahme ein E/A-Check. Bei dem man auch geschaut hat, ob die Inis überhaupt getroffen werden können   Mir scheint diese Vorgehensweise ist auch aus der Mode gekommen.


Früher als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren, hattest du auch Sensoren und Aktoren, die du mit Poti und / oder DIP-Schalter parametrieren konntest, heute brauchst du ja oft schon für ne Lichtschranke nen PC oder das Handy.


----------



## Plan_B (22 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> schon für ne Lichtschranke nen PC oder das Handy


Und ne proprietäre Software


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Und ne proprietäre Software


Und ein spezielles Kabel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und ein spezielles Kabel


Und läuft nur auf Android bis V8.0


----------



## rlw (22 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ... heute brauchst du ja oft schon für ne Lichtschranke nen PC oder das Handy.


Ist aber immer noch besser als diese Geräte die nach 10 sec. nichtstun wieder in das Anfangsmenü zurückspringen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Früher als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren, hattest du auch Sensoren und Aktoren, die du mit Poti und / oder DIP-Schalter parametrieren konntest, heute brauchst du ja oft schon für ne Lichtschranke nen PC oder das Handy.


Bei uns sind die noch immer aus Holz


----------



## ducati (22 Dezember 2022)

sps_21 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Früher (R) war der erste Schritt der Inbetriebnahme ein E/A-Check. Bei dem man auch geschaut hat, ob die Inis überhaupt getroffen werden können   Mir scheint diese Vorgehensweise ist auch aus der Mode gekommen.


Ich hatte schon zweimal nen Kunden, der ernsthaft gefragt hat, warum wir überhaupt ne Inbetriebnahme machen und ob wir vorher nicht ordentlich arbeiten können 🤔🙈🤣


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Ist aber immer noch besser als diese Geräte die nach 10 sec. nichtstun wieder in das Anfangsmenü zurückspringen


Da lobe ich mir doch die Lichtschranken oder sonstige Geräte, welche man noch mit einem Schießbudenschraubenzieher einstellen kann.


----------



## rlw (22 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir doch die Lichtschranken oder sonstige Geräte, welche man noch mit einem Schießbudenschraubenzieher einstellen kann.


bei ifm war immer so ein kleiner schwarzer dabei


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> bei ifm war immer so ein kleiner schwarzer dabei


Ich schieße mir die immer selber.....


----------



## Salli1991 (22 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir doch die Lichtschranken oder sonstige Geräte, welche man noch mit einem Schießbudenschraubenzieher einstellen kann.


Die richtigen Experten machen das ja mit einem passend dafür zurechtgefeilten Fingernagel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

Salli1991 schrieb:


> Die richtigen Experten machen das ja mit einem passend dafür zurechtgefeilten Fingernagel


Die richtigen Experten geben der Lichtschranke eine Schelle ( Ohrfeige ), um sie einzustellen 🙃


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die noch immer aus Holz


Und wie sehen eure Rechner aus?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

Und so sehen die Starter Kits aus:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2022)

Bram hat das auch schon wieder völlig falsch verstanden,
Dieter meinte nicht die Sonntagsschuhe sondern die Arbeitsstiefel.




Morgen schmeiß ich die letzten Beiträge wieder Raus und wir
können sachlich weiter zum Thema beitragen.


----------



## sps_21 (22 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und so sehen die Starter Kits aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 65719


Demnaechst ist das der Einstellungstest😆


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Und wie sehen eure Rechner aus?
> Anhang anzeigen 65718


Dito


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Dito


Bei uns sind wir schon moderner,
aber auf Montage wird es immer schwer


----------



## dekuika (22 Dezember 2022)

Zuse Z3?


----------



## dekuika (22 Dezember 2022)

Mit was fährst Du zur IBM? Sattelzug 40 to?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei uns sind wir schon moderner,
> aber auf Montage wird es immer schwer
> Anhang anzeigen 65721


Angeber😉


----------



## Heinileini (22 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Morgen schmeiß ich die letzten Beiträge wieder Raus und wir
> können sachlich weiter zum Thema beitragen.


Ich versuche jetzt schon mal, ganz vorsichtig zum Thema zurückzukehren.



sps_21 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Früher *(R)* war der erste Schritt der Inbetriebnahme ein E/A-Check. Bei dem man auch geschaut hat, ob die Inis überhaupt getroffen werden können   Mir scheint diese Vorgehensweise ist auch aus der Mode gekommen.


 Wie darf ich das '(R)' deuten? Es erinnert mich an das '(N)' in ...


Plan_B schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal mit der (N)Ostalgie aufhören?


(R)Ostalgie? Ist das etwa so gemeint?


----------



## sps_21 (22 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und so sehen die Starter Kits aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 65719


Und so werden sie gelöst... 🤗


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577328516969947138


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

sps_21 schrieb:


> Wie man es löst... 🤗


Der ist ja höher qualifiziert als so manch anderer.


----------



## sps_21 (22 Dezember 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich versuche jetzt schon mal, ganz vorsichtig zum Thema zurückzukehren.
> 
> 
> Wie darf ich das '(R)' deuten? Es erinnert mich an das '(N)' in ...
> ...


registered mark  (R)   also so mit Kreis drumrum


----------

